# NEWBIES: Beginner's Guide to Fitness and Bodybuilding



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2004)

*A Beginner's Guide to Fitness and Bodybuilding*


[IMG2]http://ironmagazine.com/images/freedomfly_lg.jpg[/IMG2] 
*A Beginner's Guide to Fitness and Bodybuilding* - "Mastering the Fundamentals Even When You Just Started!"


*Don't Even Think About Following Another Program or Trying another Supplement Until You've Read This???....Before You Ask Here's an An Open Letter To Every Beginner!.*


Dear Friend, 

If you're new to fitness or bodybuilding and confused as to where to begin or maybe you just want to know the fundamentals, information overload or lack of any decent information about how to start your fitness journey or you simply cannot afford to buy hundreds of dollars of products a month than this will be the most important letter you have ever read. 

Here's why: 

There's an amazing e-book called "The Beginner's Guide to Fitness and Bodybuilding - Mastering the Fundamentals Even When You Just Started!." I have personally used this 100% guaranteed sure-fire method to stay fit for over 16 years and it has helped over 7,000 others do the same. This is not some "secrets" to bodybuilding book.  It's the 80% basic fundamentals we are all told we should know, but we don't.  It's put into this book to save you time and hours of research.



*A Beginner's Guide to Fitness and Bodybuilding* - "Mastering the Fundamentals Even When You Just Started!"


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2004)

*IronMagazine.com Reviews Beginners Guide to Fitness & Bodybuilding*

*The Beginners Guide to Fitness & Bodybuilding eBook is the perfect companion for anyone new to bodybuilding and fitness. It covers all of the basic aspects of training, diet, nutrition and supplements. It???s packed with information and links to many great resources on the web, so even after you???ve read it it???s still a great reference that can be used for years to come. It is written and illustrated in a non-intimidating approach that is educational, and fun to read. The format and layout of this eBook is one of the best I have seen yet! In fact, it makes the concept of having a book in ???e-form??? more desirable than a hardback copy due to the ease of navigation. I highly recommend this eBook to all bodybuilding & fitness beginners; it will save you years of trial and error in the gym!

Robert DiMaggio 
IronMagazine.com*


----------

